# Nano Paludarium Attempt!



## Miss-Pepper (24 Sep 2019)

I was gifted a second hand Aqua One AquaVue 380 which is 28 litres and I fancy attempting something different and...outside the box. A paludarium, hanging wood roots and some nice terrestrial plants above etc. I've cleaned it up, and removed the plastic rim as the built in filter was taking up a huge amount of space and I think it looks a bit cleaner. I still need to tidy up the silicone but I'm unsure about my next step so I've come on here for a little guidance.














I think I'd like to build up and out, without taking up too much space inside the aquarium so I could still have some aquatic life and the terrarium aspect above. I've seen people stack up rocks, which looks very natural, but very space consuming. And I've seen people use expanding foam or carved polystyrene. 

I'm hoping someone with a little experience could chime in with some recommendations on what to do next


----------



## thdesilva2000 (28 Sep 2019)

See my post just below your one.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2019)

Hi all,





Miss-Pepper said:


> I've seen people stack up rocks, which looks very natural, but very space consuming. And I've seen people use expanding foam or carved polystyrene.


You could use <"expanding foam">, but you could also just use wood or bark.

Have a look at @foxfish's posts, <"he is full of good ideas">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Miss-Pepper (29 Sep 2019)

Thank you both, looks like I'll be getting lost in the archives again


----------

